# Halloween Horror Nights



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

Well, kiddies, Universal Studios Florida's Halloween Horror Nights is coming in just a couple of months. This year, in celebration of the park's 25th anniversary, Horror Nights is going to feature twice the amount of monsters roaming the park , a house based on Freddy vs. Jason (among many others)  the return of Jack the clown  and it will be up and running for 30 - count 'em - 30 nights!  This will be one monsterpalooza! And guess who has an appointment for an audition for a role as a Horror Nights Scareactor? THIS GUY!  That's right! Next Thursday night I audition for a role as either a street or a house monster. This isn't my first show, though. In 2006 I played a zombie on the streets of Deadtropolis at Horror Nights. Old timers on the forum might also remember the stories I used to post about performing as a monster at Queen Mary's Shipwreck (now called Dark Harbor) back home in California. Since Rose's Haunted Graveyard - our home haunt for the past three years - is no longer a possibility (the guy who owned the house we were renting sold it, forcing us to scatter-a whole story in itself) this is the best replacement I can think of!


----------



## DarkhavenManor (Sep 27, 2014)

Congrats on the audition! I'm sure all will go well!


----------



## coasterbp (Aug 25, 2009)

NO. WAY. 

I WAS A SCAREACTOR in Deadtropolis as well!!! What cast were you, A or B?

-=CoasterBP


----------



## FreakinFreak (Aug 27, 2010)

It's a good replacement. Wished I lived near something like that.

I've always wanted to do Halloween at Universal.


----------



## CandyCornPrincess (Sep 3, 2014)

Congrats on your audition! Sounds like fun


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Awesome. Best of luck to you, 'this guy'


----------



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

I was in the A cast, and I was placed in the far alley by the Walgreens facade. How bout you?


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

That is so exciting!


----------



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

coasterbp said:


> NO. WAY.
> 
> I WAS A SCAREACTOR in Deadtropolis as well!!! What cast were you, A or B?
> 
> ...


I was in the A cast. Here's a picture I took of the whole cast. That's me in the corner holding the camera.


----------



## coasterbp (Aug 25, 2009)

How funny! I was B cast and I was the workman, so the other cast of the guy in the back with the yellow hard hat!

-=CoasterBP


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

this year will be and my wifes 5th year going in a row! Hollywood Universal is so amazing! we will be attending 10/17 wich is our actual anniversary =] they just announced the First maze! CRIMSON PEAK wich is Guikkermo del toro's new movie coming out


October cant come fast enough


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Best of luck with your audition!


----------



## TnHorrorFan (May 18, 2014)

Good luck on the audition. Wish I live closer always wanted to go


----------



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

Well, the second step in the audition procedure is complete. The first was, of course, securing an audition appointment, which isn't easy, since Halloween Horror Nights scareactor roles are considered plumb here in central Florida, and the appointment times are usually gone within hours of the audition announcements. I got the notification a little after midnight when it was posted and set up the appointment on my IPhone right on the spot. Step two isn't any easier. I work at Universal as a boat Captain, piloting the private yachts that take guests from CityWalk and the parks to the various hotels on property. So to work Horror Nights, I have to be released from Transportation into Entertainment for a month. I fact, I have to have a signed form from one of the supervisors just to audition. Since Horror Nights is the absolute busiest season at Universal, one of my supervisors he doubted he could spare me. But another, who is heavily into comiccon and cosplay in her personal life gave me reluctant approval. I still need the signed form, though. So keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

I sure hope it works out for you!


----------



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

The audition was as simple as I remember the one from 2006 as being. They marched something like 50 of us into a large, mirrored rehearsal hall in rows of 10 and then had us step up in front of a panel one at a time and tell the show directors our name and our favorite horror movie. This is somewhat different from the auditions we had to do for Queen Mary's Shipwreck back in 2000, where they gave you a character and asked you to pull off your best scare. Universals audition is simpler, but I have to admit that Shipwreck's was much more fun. Anyway, I stepped up, gave my name, said my fav was "A Nightmare on Elm Street" and then added, in a Freddy-type voice, "Wanna go steady with Freddy?" while wiggling my fingers as if I were wearing a Freddy Krueger glove. And I got a definite reaction. Horror Nights auditions usually end with a definite yes or no answer. So you know you've been accepted into the show, which house or street scare zone you'll be performing in and what your basic character is before you leave. Those rules, however, don't apply to current team members. If they want one of us in the show, they have to check on availability with your current management team, payroll and a dozen other places internally before they can offer you the role. So, I was told along with a dozen other Universal employees who had auditioned, they couldn't even tell us if they were interested. They said we'd be informed by email in _*three to four weeks*_. As it turns out, they had accepted me that night and informed my supervisors on the boats the next day. But they told them to say nothing to me until they sent out the official email. So I didn't learn about it till a week and half later. Information has been hard to come by since, and learning anything has been like solving a mystery. From the acceptance letter, I learned that I would be part of the B cast this time (there are two, A and B, duplicates of each other) and that my name was Broccoli. But there was no mention of what Broccoli did or weather he did it in a house or on the street. Finally one of my supervisors, Kyla, who is heavily into cosplay and was my greatest supporter in gaining approval for the auditions, found out that I would be performing on the streets of New York as a psychopath. From the information that's come down lately about the houses to be featured at Horror Nights this year, I'm pretty sure that means I will be part of The Purge, which will be both on the street and in one of the houses. That's fine with me. I just hope they give me a chain saw! I'll find out this Sunday night, which is the night of the first rehearsal. Just as it was with all the years of Queen Mary, Rose's Haunted Graveyard and Horror Nights, I find that I'm hopping up and down and biting at the bit. I can hardly wait! Just think...30 full days of Halloween stretching from mid September to the first of November...and I get paid to do it! I think I've died and gone to heaven.


----------

